# netgears+WIFI+numéricable????



## juliencO (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir j'ai un gros problème (enfin pour moi il est gros ), je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec ma box netgear au net. Je m'explique je peux dialoguer avec la netgear (modèle CVG834G) sur l'adresse 192.168.0.1 mais je n'ai pas accès au net. Je peux parcontre me connecter au net avec l'eternet. Mais vu la config de mon appartement je dois être en wifi... (la box est dans un placard).

J'ai appelé numéricable mais comme tout les FAIs vous avez un mac appelez votre technicien mac...

enfin je suis sous léopard 10.5.5
--------------------
Julien switcher heureux avec son macbook 2Ghz et 2Go de Ram 80Go de DD et un externe de 120Go


----------



## fpoil (22 Septembre 2008)

plus d'infos ?

Quel modem numericable?
Comment sont reliés ton modem et ton netgear?

Quand tu dis que cela marche en ethernet, cela veut dire lorsque ton ordi est connecté en ethernet à ton modem? Si ouï,débranche électriquement ton modem, débranche tout appareil connecté en ethernet à ton modem, rebranche ton modem, laisse le s'initialiser et branche alors ton routeur netgear.


----------



## SergeD (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
il le dit, pas clairement, c'est un modem routeur fournit par Numéricable, c'est le *netgear (modèle CVG834G)*


----------



## juliencO (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, oui c'est un netgear CVG 834 G.
J'ai débranché et rebranché le routeur, j'ai essayer de me connecter directement en wifi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas (j'ai accès au routeur en wifi je peux modifier etc... mais pas au net).
Je me suis mis en IP fixe ça change rien, j'ai aussi désactiver le DHCP et rentrer les DNS manuellement etc rien à faire (j'ai toujours accès seulement au routeur mais pas au net)

En ethernet pas de soucis je connecte le routeur avec le macbook (sous leopard 10.5.5) et là je peux à la fois consulter le routeur et me connecter au net sans soucis.

Je suis passer chez numericable tout à l'heure ils comprennent pas ils m'ont dit d'essayer en mettant le signe "$" devant la clé wep j'ai essayé mais nada...

C'est quand même curieux de pouvoir "discuter avec le routeur en wifi" mais de ne pas avoir accès au net par ce biais.


----------



## whereismymind (22 Septembre 2008)

Regarde dans les préférences du Modem, il filtre peut être les adresses MAC du réseau en WiFi uniquement. Personnellement, j'ai eu ce Modem pendant des mois et ça dépote aussi bien en WiFi sur un MacBook que sur mon iMac en Ethernet.


----------



## juliencO (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé enfin!!!! Alors déjà numéricable sont pas doué pour les résolutions de problème "ta un mac je cherche pas à savoir tu appelles ton sav apple".

Bon bref, alors j'avais intégré des DNS manuellement je les ai tous supprimés. Ensuite je suis passé en manuel pour entrer mon adresse ip etc... une fois choisi je suis repassé en automatique (car en auto l'adresse ip à la base n'était pas bonne et j'avais beau renouveler le bail DHCP rien ne se passait) là magie l'adresse ip n'est plus seulement une adresse locale mais une adresse "complète" mais toujours pas de net. 
J'ai alors modifié le canal du wifi en le passage de 6 à auto et là connexion internet trouver et très rapide!

J'espère avoir été clair au cas ou se problème vous arrive.
Merci en tout cas à vous pour vos messages


----------



## whereismymind (24 Septembre 2008)

J'apprécie beaucoup le "Si vous avez un Mac, appelez Apple qui vous aidera à le configurer". Il serait quand même temps que Numéricable ouvre les yeux sur le marché de l'informatique ...


----------



## juliencO (25 Septembre 2008)

Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi pour ce coup là :mouais: numéricable m'a déçu. Mais bon Orange me l'avait déjà fait...


----------

